

My Reading of the FT on China's “turning away from the dollar” - carolus_magnus
http://blog.mpettis.com/2014/12/my-reading-of-the-ft-on-chinas-turning-away-from-the-dollar/

======
carolus_magnus
Strange time for the Nicaraguan Canal to be breaking ground. Just saying.

